# LOOKIN FOR AUSSIES



## ozsmoke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey there, Im a tree lopper from Brisbane, Australia lookin for local knowledge about woods for smokin. Can anyone help or point me in the right direction? cheers


----------



## moikel (Oct 2, 2012)

Mate all the fruit woods are fine,citrus,avocado,peach, mango,.Nut woods ditto. Gum can be tricky.Ironbark & redgum really popular with wood fired pizza makers so cant see why not for smoking.


----------



## ozsmoke (Oct 3, 2012)

Cheers fella..!


----------



## moikel (Oct 4, 2012)

No problem.Pecan is popular as well as maple all available in pellets from misty gully.com.au.There are 5 wood fired pizza places in my very Italian suburb they all get the same delivery guy & its always red /grey ironbark . Apple also popular if you can find an orchardist. Cheers MICK


----------



## ozsmoke (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey Mick, scored some ironbark and guava from work yesterday. Theres plenty of fruit n nut trees up here (mango, avocado, citrus, macadamia etc) but unfortunately dont think apple is one of them.  Also I've recently read that some will use 'green' timber for smoke but im not convinced, what are your thoughts on this??


----------



## moikel (Oct 5, 2012)

Mate I am really wary about "green" because of the sap/oil = creosote residue. I have seen/eaten a fair bit of food grilled over vine cuttings & pruned branches but always after they have sat for bit.Olive cuttings are just brilliant but they need to dry a bit ,just my 2 bobs worth you understand .

I really like apple & similiar for gentler smokes. I had a girlfriend from orchard country back in the day,apple,peach,cherry,plum it was lovely to BBQ with if you picked it out of the pile a few months after it was cut. Sat in the sun for a few months.Lamb chops & snags unbeatable. 

I watched Italians smoke salami here over grape,olive,fruit wood but they always used wood that had been sitting for a few months. I follow their lead .They have never steered me wrong. Hope this helps!


----------



## ozsmoke (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Mick appreciate your input- take it easy


----------

